# Passport Question



## suzannesimon (Jul 21, 2012)

We're going to Aruba on Aug 17 (i hope).  Just realized one of our traveler's passports expire in November.  We're flying Delta and the website says you need 6 months to go on your passport.  Are they really enforcing this?


----------



## flexible (Jul 21, 2012)

deleted by flexible


----------



## brigechols (Jul 21, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> We're going to Aruba on Aug 17 (i hope).  Just realized one of our traveler's passports expire in November.  We're flying Delta and the website says you need 6 months to go on your passport.  Are they really enforcing this?


Why take a chance?  The person should expedite the passport renewal. This was taken from the US Department of State website:


_Some countries require that your passport be valid at least six (6) months beyond the dates of your trip. Some airlines will not allow you to board if this requirement is not met._


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 21, 2012)

flexible said:


> ...We have had to get numerous complicated visas (China, Russia, Brazil etc) and sometimes have just given up the idea of staying over 30 days in French Polynesia because we can not have our passports back in time from the expiditors getting our Brazil viasa to get it to the French embassy. It has become ridiculously complicated and EXPENSIVE to travel internationally.....



flexible ... I am impressed by your talents. Travel for non-business trips is supposed to be fun and relaxing ... clearly, globetrotting now is neither. Plus, the costs on all those VISAs and expeditors.


----------



## nalismom (Jul 21, 2012)

Taken from visitaruba.com:

Upon arrival in Aruba a tourist must have:

a passport that is valid upon entry and for the duration of stay in Aruba. If the tourist holds a passport from a visa required country (list A), he must have a valid visa sticker in his passport;
a completely filled-in and signed Embarkation and Disembarkation card (ED-card);
a valid return- or onward ticket;
the necessary documents for returning to the country of origin or to a country that he has the right to enter, for example a valid residence permit (temporary or permanent), a re-entry permit or a (entry) visa;
if so requested, the tourist has to be able to prove to the satisfaction of the migration officer that he has a valid reservation for an accommodation in Aruba (e.g. hotel or apartment) or that he owns property in Aruba (a residence, condominium, apartment, timeshare apartment or a pleasure yacht moored in Aruba with a length of at least 14 meters measured on the water line);
if so requested, the tourist has to be able to prove to the satisfaction of the migration officer to dispose of adequate financial means to provide for hotel expenses (if applicable) and living expenses during his stay or that he has a declaration of guarantee from a legal resident .

The final authorization for admission to Aruba remains with migration officer at the border-crossing/port of entry. The migration authorities at the border-crossing/port of entry have the authority to grant or refuse admission. Admission can be refused if not all admission requirements are fulfilled by the time of entering Aruba of if the tourist has been blacklisted.


Aruba has an excellent relationship with the US. The US State Dept. shows the same info as above for entry into Aruba.  Personally I would not worry about it after traveling there the last 12 years but if it makes you feel better and are confident in passport renewal turn-around time then go ahead and renew .


----------



## BevL (Jul 21, 2012)

I found this on the Delta Visa and Passport page:

"If you are traveling anywhere overseas, even to Canada, the Caribbean or Mexico, you now need a passport to board an international flight and to enter any country. In general your passport must be valid for at least six months after the date you enter a foreign country."

Personally I don't read that that Delta requires you to have six months on your passport or they'll refuse boarding.  I believe that some countries require you to have six months remaining on your passport before you can enter.  From the other information posted, it doesn't appear that Aruba is one of those countries.  Presumably you have return tickets that shows you're planning on leaving well before her passport expires.

Depends on your comfort level but if this is what is prompting your inquiry, if it were me, I wouldn't worry in the least about it.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 21, 2012)

BevL said:


> Depends on your comfort level but if this is what is prompting your inquiry, if it were me, I wouldn't worry in the least about it.



+1

At the rate this is going, you will have to renew your passport before you get it. :annoyed: 

Cheers


----------



## Tropical lady (Jul 21, 2012)

*Renew and don't worry.....*

Why take the chance?  You have the time for sure for renewal.  I don't like Russian Roulette with airlines, countries, or TSA.  Probably I jump to all the rules, but my comfort level is more important than waiting to see if I'm ok.


----------



## nalismom (Jul 21, 2012)

With just over 3 weeks to go I'm not sure I'd want to do be nail-biting hoping I'd get my renewal back in time.  Did that once before and had to get a member of Congress to push it along.  If this was a country that required the passport to be valid at least 3 months after entry then maybe I would but Aruba does not require this.


----------



## Larry (Jul 21, 2012)

*Not required only need valid passport*

This question was already addressed in this thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174356 I posted on this thread that Aruba only requires a valid passport and is not one of the countries requiring a passport with more than six months to  expiration. As you will see I went to Aruba and went home two days prior to my passport expiration with no problems.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone.  I think we are okay as far as Aruba is concerned.  We have plenty of proof that we're leaving there in 7 days.  I'm more concerned about Delta having some arbitrary 6 month rule.  We'll check with them on this.  We're less than a month away and I don't want to give up a passport with the application and have it not get back in time or deal with the stress of worrying about it.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 22, 2012)

Congressmen and Senators also can route constituents passport applications through the Special Issuance Passport Office in Washington, DC. which has an immediate turnaround.  For short notice situations, call your Congressman or Senator.

The old days were much easier on Caribbean travel.  I travelled many times on my draft card, which was acceptable as proof of citizenship.  I did not even obtain my first passport until I wanted to go farther than Canada / Mexico / Caribbean.


----------



## retailman (Jul 22, 2012)

My brother in law took the expedited service, cost a little more,
and got it back in 10 days. Go for it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 22, 2012)

This is the perfect example of a traveler who can benefit from an expedited passport renewal. That's what I would do.

Added: I wonder what happened re: the folks referenced in the #10 post who had a 19 y.o. who needed a new adult passport before boarding a flight to Mexico. They may be there now. Hope it worked out well for them and the young man was able to travel.

Jim


----------



## Larry (Jul 22, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> This is the perfect example of a traveler who can benefit from an expedited passport renewal. That's what I would do.
> 
> Added: I wonder what happened re: the folks referenced in the #10 post who had a 19 y.o. who needed a new adult passport before boarding a flight to Mexico. They may be there now. Hope it worked out well for them and the young man was able to travel.
> 
> Jim



OK I respect your opinion and the opinion of others who for peace of mind are recommending an expedited passport but IMHO it is not needed and is a waste of money. 

As I stated Mexico and the Caribbean travel only reqires a "valid passport" and does not require passport with more than six months to expiration. I checked the US passport requirements extensively and travelled to St. Lucia and Barbados in December 2010 and Aruba in January 2011 all within six months of passport expiration ( actually six weeks before expiration in December and returned from Aruba 2 or 3 days before expiration) with absolutely no questions asked by anyone at airport or at US Customs. 

I had thought about getting an expedited passport but was assured it was not necessary and all went well.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 22, 2012)

I basically agree, Larry.  My bigger concern is Delta and if they have some sort of crazy policy on this based on the comments on their website.


----------



## Larry (Jul 22, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> I basically agree, Larry.  My bigger concern is Delta and if they have some sort of crazy policy on this based on the comments on their website.



I would just call Delta and have them explain their policy in light of US passports policy for travel to the Caribbean and Mexico.


----------



## x3 skier (Jul 22, 2012)

suzannesimon said:


> I basically agree, Larry.  My bigger concern is Delta and if they have some sort of crazy policy on this based on the comments on their website.



Find a Red Coat and ask. Regular Gate Agents may not know. 

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 22, 2012)

x3 skier said:


> Find a Red Coat and ask. Regular Gate Agents may not know.



Delta only cares that the passenger will be accepted into the country to which they are travelling, so they won't have to bring them back. For Aruba, it's not an issue. Make a printout Aruba's policy and, if necessary quote it too them.


----------



## retailman (Jul 22, 2012)

Why would someone want to worry about a passport problem, if they
can handle it before hand. I do not like surprises especially on vacation.
JMHI.


----------



## flexible (Jul 22, 2012)

deleted by flexible


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 22, 2012)

This is one of those times that the couple extra bucks you might pay a travel agent might be beneficial.

If you had an agent you could call and ask and they woud have your answer.

In fact they probably would have brought it up when first booked.


----------



## flexible (Jul 22, 2012)

deleted by flexible


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 26, 2012)

I really think it would be a waste of time and money.  In addition expedited passports have fewer pages and if you travel a lot you will need to pay for extra pages later.  If your passport were expiring the day you were to return or a few days later I might go for it.  The only way you are going to have a problem is if you have some kind of legal or medical problem that prevents you from returning to the US before November.  Even in that case you would probably be able to get something worked out at a consulate office while in Aruba.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jul 27, 2012)

*An inquiring mind......*

Susannesimon,
I am sure by now you have checked with Delta.  Your last post mentioned that you thought you were ok with Aruba but that Delta was your one concern.  What did you find out?
I have always heard about passport deadlines, but would like to hear from someone who anticipated a problem.      Thanks!!


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry I'm just getting back on this.  I was in Colorado for a week and caught a nasty bug so I'm just now back to follow up on this.  According to Delta, there is no need to have 6 months left on your passport to travel to Aruba.  We are going with that plan and I'll let you know if my travel partner gets left on the tarmac on August 17.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update. CO bugs can be evil. 

Cheers


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 12, 2012)

*change of address impact on passport????*

We moved recently and I am wondering if we have to get a new passport  due to change of address. Our passport does not expire until 2015.  Thanks for your help.  DonnaD.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 12, 2012)

DonnaD said:


> We moved recently and I am wondering if we have to get a new passport  due to change of address. Our passport does not expire until 2015.  Thanks for your help.  DonnaD.



No. Just write your address in it in pencil in the space provided. Makes it easy to change. Passport just proves identity and citizenship, not residency.

Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 12, 2012)

My hair is noticably grayer and thinner since my passport photo was taken.
But I ain't gonn''a get a new passport just becuz...

I was sort'a hoping that it was the photo that would age instead.  <sigh>


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 12, 2012)

To the OP: Suggestion, I would first visit the Department of State website or visit the nearest passport office in your area..

Several years ago my sister-in-law left her passport home before a cruise.

We visited the passport office in the City of Miami and she was able to expedite and received her passport on the same day.

We were in by 9:00 AM and she had her passport in hand by 4:00 PM.

You will need cash or a major credit card to pay for this process.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## pranas (Aug 13, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I really think it would be a waste of time and money.  In addition expedited passports have fewer pages and if you travel a lot you will need to pay for extra pages later.  If your passport were expiring the day you were to return or a few days later I might go for it.  The only way you are going to have a problem is if you have some kind of legal or medical problem that prevents you from returning to the US before November.  Even in that case you would probably be able to get something worked out at a consulate office while in Aruba.



Expedited passports can be gotten with extra pages.  I got  mine a few days ago, took 6 days with the extra pages and no charge for the extra pages.  I paid for expedited services to shorten the time to get it because I believe the longer the wait the higher the chance it could be misplaced.  Just my opinion on this last item; yours may be different.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy to report we are in Aruba with a passport expiring in November. Neither Delta, American or Aruba had any problems with it.  Thank you  everyone for your input.


----------

